# Guro Ray in Maine



## Leo Daher (Mar 30, 2003)

Guro Ray Dionaldo (Filipino Combat Systems/Sayoc Kali) will be presenting a two-day seminar in York, Maine, on April 12 and 13. For more information, contact James Taylor at # (207) 318-4266.


----------



## arnisador (May 12, 2003)

Can we get a review?


----------

